# Prisoners



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Mar 11, 2005)

http://csac.buffalo.edu/mirrors/mirrorsimages.html

*Mirrors. Photographs from the Arkansas State Prison 1915-1937. *
found and printed by Bruce Jackson

I find myself returning to this site again and again. There is so much character in these faces, and the circumstances in which the pictures were taken add a rivetting quality of mystery to each of them. The fact these pictures were developed from old and often damaged negatives adds a touch of spontaneous artistry to many of the pictures.


----------



## Cenerue (Mar 14, 2005)

Very interesting pictures!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 17, 2005)

The pictures moved me whilst veiwing them many of the peoples eyes were filled with such sadness and remorse, a little bit disturbing too.
Thanks for posting them.
xxxkyexxx


----------



## lazygun (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks,knivesout.Wonderful pictures.


----------



## joecalkins (May 9, 2006)

That's some great stuff man. The expressions all suggest stories begging to be told that are instantly speculated by the viewer.


----------



## speedingslug (May 19, 2006)

Wow so sad, and slightly disturbing.


----------



## jcambece (Jun 16, 2006)

sweet deals

Cambece


----------



## jcambece (Jul 10, 2006)

Wikkid old pix...but sweet none the less...i love photos

Cambece


----------

